# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  Se incrementa consumo de peces producidos en piscigranjas municipales de Aucayacu

## gpacheco

*La demanda actual es de 300 kilos semanales.*  
Cerca de 300 kilos de pescados amazónicos de la variedad paco consume por semana la población de Aucayacu, desde que la piscigranja municipal de José Crespo y Castillo empezara a funcionar en convenio con el Instituto de Investigaciones para la Amazonia-IIAP.  
La iniciativa de la crianza de peces amazónicos en Aucayacu fue promovida por las autoridades ediles luego de la depredación de los recursos hidrobiológicos en el río Huallaga, obteniendo hasta el momento muy buenos resultados.  
El gobierno municipal de Aucayacu, con la finalidad de brindar una nutrición balanceada a la población, oferta el kilogramo de paco a 6 soles, por lo que decenas de amas de casa hacen grandes colas para obtener ese producto. 
Ello en contraste a los 10 soles solicitados por los pescadores artesanales que realizan sus faenas en el río Huallaga y quienes además ofertan especies como boquichico, carachama, toa, sábalo, anchoveta, el piñacunche y otros.  *Fuente: www.inforegion.com.pe (09/02/09)*Temas similares: Cientos de familias de zonas altas de Lima se beneficiarán con instalación de piscigranjas Siembran 200 mil alevinos para incrementar producción de peces en Ucayali Ucayali producirá peces amazónicos con fines de seguridad alimentaria Ucayali destina S/. 400 mil para reactivación de piscigranjas y producción de pescado Café orgánico representa el 56% de los cafés especiales producidos en Perú

----------

